# Safe sites to look for jobs?



## Pandora3713 (May 18, 2011)

I have been given some sights to check out to find a job in Dubai.
Since all of you have been so helpful with all your knowledge, I would like to wrack all your brains again and run these sites past you to find out which one's are legit and which one's to avoid.

So here they are

NADIA, Jobs in the UAE
www.gulftalent.com
Jobs in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait | Search Job | Bayt.com
Jobs in Gulf - Jobs in Middle East - Jobs in Dubai - Gulf Jobs - Career Options in UAE Saudi Arabia Qatar Kuwait Oman Bahrain

Also if anyone knows of a company that isn't too expensive to transport items bought in Dubai back to a home country, like a tv and some other electronics and furniture - your help will be very much appreciated!

I look forward to hearing everyone's thoughts and advice

Thanks


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

Gulf Talent is certainly the largest. Many recruiters are also using Linked-In for recruiting. Also try Al-Futtaim | Welcome to AlFuttaim Online Career Centre - AFutureWithUs and some of the larger company;s in the are's sites.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

you may also check Dubizzle.com, very helpful site..our company is using this


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

In the hospitality/Accomodations industry, visit the careers section of the major international companies websites like Hilton,Wyndam,Marriott,Hilton,Ritz Carlton, Four Seasons (Doha),Starwoods,Jumeirah Hotels & Resorts etc.Some will aslo have the salary, compensation and benefits offered along with the job description.


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Many companies also list their vacancies on their website. Which field are you intending to work in? Someone on here may be able to suggest some potential employers.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Pandora

The sites you mention are all legit; as mentioned above, LinkedIn and company-specific websites are also good options. You may also want to try registering with some of the larger international recruitment/headhunting firms, specifically those who specialise in your industry. 

Do not use any agency, website or other job-placement method where you are asked to pay up-front. Legitimate search firms make their money from their clients, not their candidate. 

Best of luck with your search

KP


----------

